# Any way to speed up the ripening process of a banana?



## larry_stewart (Dec 24, 2016)

My wife wants to make banana bread, but the bananas are not ripening as fast as she'd like them to.

Is there anyway to speed up this process?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2016)

If you put them in a paper bag with an apple, the ethylene gas that is naturally emitted from the apple will stimulate the ripening process of the banana.  I don't know how long that will take but it should move things along a little bit.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 24, 2016)

Do it in the oven...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asZ_eUPVh_c


----------

